# At what age did your dog go grey?



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I met a 4 yr old gsd today. He was beautiful and adopted from a local shelter. His muzzle was solid grey. My 14 year old is barely as grey as this boy is. So I wonder at what age did your dogs go grey? 4 seems mighty young. I got my cat from the shelter and they told me he was two years old. The vet said more like 6 or 7. Which is fine, he's a wonderful cat. I just wonder how often they are wrong. Either way those people got a wonderful dog. Very pretty and affectionate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Some dogs grey early, while others may have hardly any grey at all. It's pretty individual, although there are some lines that seem to grey earlier (or later) than others.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have seen dark dogs go grey at 2.5-3. Some not. Enzo is black sable with very little grey.

Griff is a bit grey, but had to undergo a few dental surgeries due to a bad helper...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi's not a gsd but he started going grey when was 4 and is now pretty gray, at almost 7. I always say that he's a big worrier!


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dog got some gray on her chin at 2. It's still about the same at 4.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JR's muzzle was pretty gray when he was 5 years old. Ringer & Honey, his kids, started showing some white muzzle fur before their first birthday. I've had other GSDs that didn't get gray until they were seniors, and of course my WGSDs never show gray.


----------



## Alaska Rose (Jun 12, 2010)

*Graying muzzle at 18 mos.*

My black/tan GSD started graying on her muzzle very young at 18 mos. Her half sister is showing gray at 10 yrs. mostly on her back. Guess they are all different


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

My Pongu's just starting to show a little bit of gray on his chin. He just turned 3.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy was alittle overtwo when she started developing her grey muzzle.Luckt not till he was about nine and he is still mostly black muzzled. Thunder who is 10 a little grey on the muzzle ,Chevy same age no grey but she has white all over her muzzle.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Morgan at 5 months old.









Morgan at 7 months









Morgan at 1 year


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Indi is still way too young for gray. Hally the Golden started turning gray on her muzzle at 12 years and he face is fully gray now at 14. It started under her chin and progressed over about 2 years to just behind her ears on the top of her head. She is getting pretty old and I suspect this coming winter will probably be her last, She is nearly blind and deaf now and starting to show her age with limps and groans more and more often. We keep Rimadyl to give her on her really bad arthritis days so she can get comfortable on her bed in front of the full length window to the front pasture.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe started out gray...lol.
Her gray started out as a little white spot on her chin, which I always used to tell her apart from the other puppies in the litter. By the time she was a year old, that spot had spread and her chin up to the lip was dusted gray. Now at 4 years old, it rims her upper lips as well. I like it a lot...I think it gives her character, and completely mindfreaks people. She looks and acts like a young dog, but is as gray as a dog of 8 or 9 years.


----------

